# Your Top 5 must have accessories?



## maaatter (Jan 21, 2012)

That's it, what are you top 5 accessories you must have in your bag at all times?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 21, 2012)

Battery


----------



## Bossy (Jan 21, 2012)

Silly Schwetty, that's only 1 

Whats considered an accessory? I generally only lug around a couple lenses and my camera.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Jan 21, 2012)

In no particular order...

1) Wireless Shutter Remote
2) Circular Polarizer
3) Neutral Density filter
4) Graduated ND filters (usually a few)
5) Grad ND Bracket

The above list assumes that:

-camera bodies, lenses, extra batteries, etc. are essentials, not accessories
-tripods aren't considered accessories (they don't generally fit "in your bag")
-lens cleaning products aren't really "accessories" either


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure what constitutes an accessory but for me:
1. Speedlight(s)
2. Wireless triggers
3. Battery Grip
4. CPOL
5. Grey card


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2012)

Hair brush, lipstick, eyeliner, compact with mirror,............... oh, wait.  Wrong forum.


Memory cards, spare batteries, Gossen meter, tripod, shutter release.


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 22, 2012)

1. Spare battery and memory cards
2. Flash
3. Remote shutter release
4. Sekonic light meter
5. Giottos rocket air blaster


----------



## trizzo (Jan 22, 2012)

1. Spare battery
2. Battery grip
3. Speedlight
4. CIR-PL filter
5. Nifty-fifty

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 22, 2012)

Spare batteries
Extra film
Flash unit
Light meter
Monopod


----------



## SCraig (Jan 22, 2012)

In no particular order:

1.  Tripod and head (which head varies)
2.  Dual battery grip
3.  Remote shutter release
4.  Speedlights
5.  Off-camera flash cord


----------



## zamanakhan (Jan 22, 2012)

top 5 accessories?
1. Gotta have a cir pol in 77mm and various step up and down thingy majigies
2. remote shutter wired or not gotta have one or the other, usually i have both.
3. battery (i had 4 extra's for my last dslr) i only have the one in camera for my d7000, gotta buy another. Also rechargable AA's
4. Sb-600's, i usually haul around 3 speed lights for most things
5. speed light stand, this can be anything like a gorilla pod or a clamp that just secures an sb-600 to a railing or tree branch or anything really, great for off camera flash shots.

Top 5 accesories that i think are WAAAAAY over rated:
1. battery grip, man i find these sooo useless, it increases the battery power but you can just swap batteries... i think it increases the size too much to be useful. 
2. uv filters, lens hoods for protection not uv filters (although i am a little bit of a hypocrite i do keep uv filters on some of my most expensive lenses, but i do find they degrade quality)
3. large rocket blaster, k this is great for in home but when i see someone pull out a huge rocket blaster out of their bag jut to blow off dirt of the front element, it always makes me laugh, just get a lens pen.
4. lens hoods, it makes some of my lenses 1.5x larger than they are, i still keep am on cause i am a hypocrite and i use them more for protection
5. heavy tripod, i bring my 190x prob on every trip, it only ever leaves the hotel once, i find hand held shooting so much better. I want a lighter tripod


----------



## Destin (Jan 22, 2012)

zamanakhan said:
			
		

> top 5 accessories?
> 1. Gotta have a cir pol in 77mm and various step up and down thingy majigies
> 2. remote shutter wired or not gotta have one or the other, usually i have both.
> 3. battery (i had 4 extra's for my last dslr) i only have the one in camera for my d7000, gotta buy another. Also rechargable AA's
> ...



As far as the battery grip... If you shoot enough in portrait orientation, the second shutter release makes it worth it. 

If you shoot with heavy lenses, the battery grip will give your camera setup better balance. 

As far as the rocket blaster... I ALWAYS have one in my bag while I shoot. A lens cloth/pen/brush of any kind can scratch the front element when your wipe the fist away. The rocket blower ensures that the dust comes off without scratching the element.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jan 22, 2012)

Destin said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but tell me u have a smaller one... i have a small bulb too in the bag but a full sized xl rocket blaster is a bit much no? i keep one at home but not in my trip bag. I'd probably take it with me if it was a big shoot but not for everyday stuff.

I agree it gives you better balance i used to have one, however now, i like my equipment to be as small as possible with as little weight as possible. I actually would probably get one for the d7000 as well but there is no way i am paying what nikon wants, and 3rd party options are arent the best quality also some of them require a completely different battery and charger.


----------



## Destin (Jan 22, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > zamanakhan said:
> ...



Yeah, I have a smaller one. At home I just use my air compressor. 

As far as the battery grip.. It's all just personal preference. I personally wish that my D80+grip (same size body as D7000) as bigger. I've used a D700+grip, and just love the feel of the bigger body. The D80/90/7000 all just feel like toys once you've used a bigger body.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 22, 2012)

maaatter said:


> That's it, what are you top 5 accessories you must have in your bag at all times?



My list assumes that the anything that lives on/in the camera (batteries, grip, filter, etc.) doesn't count as an accessory.

extra cards
ThinkTank modular system
Sekonic 358 meter
remote shutter release
lens pen


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 23, 2012)

- Table top tripod. I carry one of these when I'm not carrying the full size one, which is most of the time. 

- spare batteries (flash and camera)

- bounce flash

- lens cloth or lens pen

- circular polarizer, if I'm carrying the SLR

- spare memory card

These days, I can rarely be bothered with carrying my SLR. Thr compacts are just SOOOO good.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 23, 2012)

Pocketwizards
lights
puter/software
sekonic meter
camera and light stand bags


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

Xtra batteries
Polarizers for all lenses
Corkscrew
Money
Lotsa cf cards


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2014)

Zombie thread!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, zombie thread or not I'm still saying tripod cause I can bash zombie brains with it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 30, 2014)

4-5 spare batteries per camera, which is three. Chargers, both battery and cell phone. Protein bars, water, sun screen.


----------



## mikeyidaho (Jun 30, 2014)

Circular polarizing filter 
Neutral density filter (5 and 10 stop) 
Spare battery/memory cards
Expodisc 
Manfrotto pocket tripod


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2014)

At least 5 rolls of film
Lightmeter
spare battery for A7
Voigtlander close focus adater for Leica M lenses
Microfiber cloth


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2014)

Goes with digital or film:

Tripod
Extra Battery
External Flash
Circular Polarizer
Bacon


----------

